# User name changes



## Daniel

If you don't like your user name anymore after some time, or you want to change it because of another reason, just let us know, we will edit it for you.


----------



## max

> _Originally posted by daniel_@Aug 1 2004, 08:56 AM
> *If you don't like your user name anymore after some time, or you want to change it because of another reason, just let me know, i will edit it for you.
> [snapback]989[/snapback]​*


if you want a nice mod that adds a request form in the My Controls (UserCP) I can give you the code for that, and you can get James to give you FTP access so that you can upload the files yourself....


----------



## Daniel

Would be nice, Max, I dunno WHEN James will do that, but hopefully in the next year .... :lol:


----------



## Cyclops

Hmmm would it be possible to change mine? I feel that it sounds a bit naff! Should have just used Cyclops to reflect the fact that I can only see thru one eye. But then again Amadeus or Wolfgang would be cool!


----------



## Dim7

I'd like to change my username to Dim7


----------



## Krummhorn

jezbo said:


> Can you change mine please? It's rubbish! I think I'd like my new name to be bassClef.





Cmaj7 said:


> I'd like to change my username to Dim7


I'll check into both of your requests and get back with you via PM.


----------



## Krummhorn

FYI: jezbo is now known as bassClef. 
All posts made with the username jezbo have been assigned to "bassClef" effective immediately.


----------



## Elgarian

Krummhorn said:


> FYI: jezbo is now known as bassClef.
> All posts made with the username jezbo have been assigned to "bassClef" effective immediately.


I'll get used to this in time, I know! Just reading through today, and encountering posts by 'bassClef', I keep thinking, 'who? - oh yes, that's really jezbo!'


----------



## bassClef

jezbo was a name I quickly typed in when I registsred, not knowing that I'd be staying so long. It's a name my father used to call me when I was little, but it sounds a little silly now. Bass clef is the best way I can read music, I grew up as a trombone player  So I thought this more appropriate - the "camel casing" in "bassClef" comes from years of habit in variable naming being a software developer!


----------



## hansjuergen

Chi_townPhilly asked me through PM if I would agree to change my user name deleting the hyphen due to server problems which cause my profile not being accessible for other users. I tried to answer his PM, but wasn't allowed to, because you have to have at least five postings first.  So I'm replying here that it's fine with me if you change my user name to "hansjürgen". I hope the German umlaut doesn't cause more trouble...


----------



## Krummhorn

hansjürgen said:


> . . . I'm replying here that it's fine with me if you change my user name to "hansjürgen". I hope the German umlaut doesn't cause more trouble...


Done , and thank you .

I had to remove the umlaut too ... that's a new twist to this anomaly for our "fix" list.

 Krumhorn
Assistant Administrator


----------



## hansjuergen

Krumhorn said:


> I had to remove the umlaut too ... that's a new twist to this anomaly for our "fix" list.


Ouch!  May I have an additional "e" then (hansjuergen), because that's how umlauts are described in written German language without umlauts...


----------



## Krummhorn

No problem ... an easy change with two mouse clicks and ... Done 

 Krumhorn
Assistant Administrator


----------



## hansjuergen

Thank you, logging in with the new name works as well.


----------



## Boccherini

Admin note: This request was original posted by Joker64

I'd like to change my name to 'Boccherini'.


----------



## Krummhorn

Joker64 said:


> I'd like to change my name to 'Boccherini'.


Consider it done ...

You will need to use the new name for your login - your other personal information remains unchanged.

Joker64 is now Boccherini. All posts created by "Joker64" will now be seen as being made by "Boccherini".

Krummhorn 
Assistant Administrator


----------



## TomCatPat

*Need Name Change*

It seems like all of the good names are already taken

Tom Patterson
Round Rock


----------



## Krummhorn

Possibly so ... there are thousands of inactive users with zero post count, so they never show up in the Members List ... but they do frequent the forum from time to time, and we do have a standard policy of never deleting accounts except for very special circumstances.


----------



## hocket

Hello,
I'd quite like to chage my user name to hocket if at all possible.


----------



## Krummhorn

Done


----------



## hocket

Many Thanks. Enjoy the silence.


----------



## Selby

May I please change my name to SelbyGeorge ? thanks! 

Will this affect my initial log-in?


----------



## Selby

If two word names are acceptable I would actually prefer Selby George, but if not, the one word SelbyGeorge is fine.


----------



## Krummhorn

SelbyGeorge said:


> May I please change my name to SelbyGeorge ? thanks!
> 
> Will this affect my initial log-in?


Done 

The only effect is that you must use the new name to log in after you sign off. The change is immediate and I see it now appears as you requested.


----------



## Selby

Thank you Krummhorn!


----------



## Selby

Out of curiosity Krummhorn, is the name Selby taken? I hadn't asked because I assumed it was, but if it isn't I would love to take it  I appreciate all your hard work.


----------



## Krummhorn

It wasn't, but is now ... :lol:


----------



## Selby

!!!! Thanks Krummhorn


----------



## Oliver

Can I have my username changed to 

Oliver

please? Surprisingly isn't taken already!


----------



## Krummhorn

GeneralOJB said:


> Can I have my username changed to
> 
> Oliver
> 
> please? Surprisingly isn't taken already!


Done ... you will need to use the new username in order to log in to the site now.

FYI ... Not all "taken" names will appear on the list of members. Only those registered users that have completed _a minimum of 5 postings_ will appear on that list.


----------



## Radames

A while back someone on here thought I might be an Arab because of my user name. If I change it to Thor will people think I'm a God?


----------



## Ingélou

Radames said:


> A while back someone on here thought I might be an Arab because of my user name. If I change it to Thor will people think I'm a God?


Or that you're fond of hammering?


----------



## Ukko

Radames said:


> A while back someone on here thought I might be an Arab because of my user name. If I change it to Thor will people think I'm a God?


Wasn't the bigdeal Radames pre-Arab? Change it to Wotan; people will think you think you are Wagner.


----------



## PetrB

Radames said:


> A while back someone on here thought I might be an Arab because of my user name. If I change it to Thor will people think I'm a God?


They will think you are a tween or teenager, or a Norse Cultural Imperialist


----------



## AmateurComposer

Radames said:


> A while back someone on here thought I might be an Arab because of my user name. If I change it to Thor will people think I'm a God?


Since when one individual person (someone) becomes people ?


----------



## Knut Lurasens Halling

I just registered here and realized about three seconds after I hit the submit button that I had misspelled the musical reference I used for my screen name. It should be Knut Lurasens Halling. Am I destined to sound like an idiot for the rest of eternity on TC?


----------



## Krummhorn

Knut Laresens Halling said:


> I just registered here and realized about three seconds after I hit the submit button that I had misspelled the musical reference I used for my screen name. It should be Knut Lurasens Halling. Am I destined to sound like an idiot for the rest of eternity on TC?


The change has been made since you listed it here. Please then ignore my PM to you asking the same information .


----------



## DamoX

Daniel said:


> If you don't like your user name anymore after some time, or you want to change it because of another reason, just let us know, we will edit it for you.


Ok here if I would like to change my username?

My username upon other forums or websites is DamoXt7942, that has been rejected here (upon vBulletin). Understood it might be a strategy to kick registrations by lots of spammers (I'm working as an Admin upon Web Wiz Forum and some of spammers use a username like michaeljames1234 or sdfg9999), but let me say, would you please change my name into DamoXt7942 if you can?


----------



## Krummhorn

DamoX said:


> Ok here if I would like to change my username?


Hi DamoX,

We have limited usernames to alpha characters only for the past several years. We had to make that change because of the spammers using lots of mumbo-jumbo names with numbers. It's a shame that the spammers have ruined it for the rest of us, but there is not much we can do about ridding the internet of those 1 D 10 T's.

Usernames are also restricted to a maximum of 25 characters.


----------



## DamoX

^ Well understood. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Triplets

Knut Lurasens Halling said:


> I just registered here and realized about three seconds after I hit the submit button that I had misspelled the musical reference I used for my screen name. It should be Knut Lurasens Halling. Am I destined to sound like an idiot for the rest of eternity on TC?


Yes, you will. Join the club, it isn't that exclusive.:lol:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Old usernames*

Were any of these systems ever used?


----------



## hpowders

Are any of those other posters still alive?


----------



## Antiquarian

hpowders said:


> Are any of those other posters still alive?


Maybe. I think Ukko still is. And I wonder how many of these long inactive posters have a new 'persona' on this forum. Hmm...


----------



## AmateurComposer

Antiquarian said:


> hpowders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are any of those other posters still alive?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. I think Ukko still is. And I wonder how many of these long inactive posters have a new 'persona' on this forum. Hmm...
Click to expand...

Sometimes there are good reasons for a TC member to be inactive. Legitimate reasons.


----------



## Krummhorn

Members come and go on this site over the months and years. Some have returned after several years of inactivity.

We never delete inactive accounts. If one forgets their log in information and/or password, the administrators are able to assist in getting the member back online. Please note however, that no forum staff (including myself and/or the site owner) is able to "see" what any member's password is ... it's an encrypted field. We can, however, issue a temporary password and then the member is encouraged to change it as soon as possible for their protection and ours.

We have zero tolerance for multiple accounts by the same member. If discovered by us, multiple accounts will then be merged into the oldest/original account ... and ... the member _could_ face a permanent ban *without any notice*.

*We are that serious about it!*


----------



## Morimur

I'd like to change my name to *Nahuatl*. Thank you kindly!


----------



## Krummhorn

Morimur said:


> I'd like to change my name to *Nahuatl*. Thank you kindly!


Your username was just changed in September ... one change per year is what we will allow.


----------



## Morimur

krummhorn said:


> your username was just changed in september ... One change per year is what we will allow.


nooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## tortkis

Hi,
How can I see the member list? I would like to change my user name because I know there is a member with very similar name, and I want to avoid having new name that may be confused with other members.


----------



## Krummhorn

torut said:


> Hi,
> How can I see the member list? I would like to change my user name because I know there is a member with very similar name, and I want to avoid having new name that may be confused with other members.


Once you have completed at least 10 postings in any of the 'classical music' discussion pages you will then have access to your profile, member list, blogs and a host of other features.

You might be making reference to a member with the username of "Trout". I don't think there will be any confusion issues, but that is your choice to make. We allow one username change per year. Please let me know what username you would prefer to have.

You can reply here or send me an note via the "Contact Us" link found at the bottom of any forum page.


----------



## tortkis

Thank you, Krummhorn. Actually, I was once confused with her/him before.  I will post some and think about this later.


----------



## tortkis

Krummhorn said:


> Once you have completed at least 10 postings in any of the 'classical music' discussion pages you will then have access to your profile, member list, blogs and a host of other features.
> 
> You might be making reference to a member with the username of "Trout". I don't think there will be any confusion issues, but that is your choice to make. We allow one username change per year. Please let me know what username you would prefer to have.
> 
> You can reply here or send me an note via the "Contact Us" link found at the bottom of any forum page.


OK, I made 10 posts, checked the member list, and since Trout "liked" my post, I assume s/he would welcome my user name change.  Could you please change my user name to *tortkis*? I believe this will not conflict with any members.


----------



## Krummhorn

torut said:


> OK, I made 10 posts, checked the member list, and since Trout "liked" my post, I assume s/he would welcome my user name change.  Could you please change my user name to *tortkis*? I believe this will not conflict with any members.


I'm approving the change and will make the change shortly.

And, done ...


----------



## tortkis

Krummhorn said:


> I'm approving the change and will make the change shortly.
> 
> And, done ...


Thank you very much, Krummhorn!


----------



## Giordano

Hello moderators,

I would like to change my user name to *Giordano*.

Thank you!


----------



## Morimur

One change per year...

I'd like to change my name back to *Lope de Aguirre*, please.


----------



## Krummhorn

Morimur said:


> One change per year...
> 
> I'd like to change my name back to *Lope de Aguirre*, please.


Sorry ... one change in username per member per year ... the username Morimur can't be changed until September 2015 as stated previously.


----------



## Krummhorn

Dufay said:


> Hello moderators,
> 
> I would like to change my user name to *Giordano*.
> 
> Thank you!


No problem. Will do shortly ...

and ... done


----------



## Morimur

krummhorn said:


> sorry ... One change in username per member per year ... The username morimur can't be changed until september 2015 as stated previously.


nooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Guest

Hello. I would like to change my name from "BPS" to "Icarus" if that is available. If not, perhaps "Icarus X".

Thanks.


----------



## Krummhorn

Icarus said:


> Hello. I would like to change my name from "BPS" to "Icarus" if that is available. If not, perhaps "Icarus X".
> 
> Thanks.


Done ...  .


----------



## science

Krummhorn said:


> Members come and go on this site over the months and years. Some have returned after several years of inactivity.
> 
> We never delete inactive accounts. If one forgets their log in information and/or password, the administrators are able to assist in getting the member back online. Please note however, that no forum staff (including myself and/or the site owner) is able to "see" what any member's password is ... it's an encrypted field. We can, however, issue a temporary password and then the member is encouraged to change it as soon as possible for their protection and ours.
> 
> We have zero tolerance for multiple accounts by the same member. If discovered by us, multiple accounts will then be merged into the oldest/original account ... and ... the member _could_ face a permanent ban *without any notice*.
> 
> *We are that serious about it!*


Wow! I need to confess....

I once joined with the name "romantic listener" or "Romantic Listener" or something like that. But I left soon, lost my password, and that's all she wrote. So a few months later, when I tried again, I created a new account without knowing that I was violating a rule.

Feel free to turn me back into "romantic listener," or, even better, to find those old posts and credit them to "science." Or to do nothing at all!

However, _please_ do not ban me with or without notice. Thank you!

I can't find the "edit" button (I freely admit that I must be losing my mind but it's never been as good as I'd've liked anyway)...

Here is the account I originally created: http://www.talkclassical.com/members/romanticlistener.html

As you can see, I made only 8 posts and stopped posting in October 2010. My "real" account started "a few months later," in January 2011, with no intention of violating any rules.

However horrible my actions, this is a four-year-old issue, and I'm turning myself in here, so hopefully this can be dealt with sans infractions, let alone a ban.


----------



## Guest

Science - as punishment you will have to mail one tenth of your classical collection to the following address:
3461 River Heights Xing
Marietta GA 30067

Do not delay or the penalty will be increased!


----------



## science

I'm choosing which tenth and the definition of "classical."


----------



## Guest

Just make sure it includes Hamelin's disk of Catoire's Piano Music.


----------



## Krummhorn

science said:


> Wow! I need to confess....
> 
> . . . even better, to find those old posts and credit them to "science."
> 
> However, _please_ do not ban me with or without notice. Thank you!


I like honesty ... so I thank you :tiphat: for this and have just merged that old account into your present one a few minutes ago. The old account is deleted in that process. So your post count got boosted by 8 ... those postings were made from October 14 - 29, 2010.


----------



## scratchgolf

science said:


> Wow! I need to confess....
> 
> I once joined with the name "romantic listener" or "Romantic Listener" or something like that. But I left soon, lost my password, and that's all she wrote. So a few months later, when I tried again, I created a new account without knowing that I was violating a rule.
> 
> Feel free to turn me back into "romantic listener," or, even better, to find those old posts and credit them to "science." Or to do nothing at all!
> 
> However, _please_ do not ban me with or without notice. Thank you!
> 
> I can't find the "edit" button (I freely admit that I must be losing my mind but it's never been as good as I'd've liked anyway)...
> 
> Here is the account I originally created: http://www.talkclassical.com/members/romanticlistener.html
> 
> As you can see, I made only 8 posts and stopped posting in October 2010. My "real" account started "a few months later," in January 2011, with no intention of violating any rules.
> 
> However horrible my actions, this is a four-year-old issue, and I'm turning myself in here, so hopefully this can be dealt with sans infractions, let alone a ban.


I used to post here as Mahlerian but I got tired of everyone asking me questions. Therefore, I created this new identity and pretended I'd never listened to Schoenberg. It's working like a charm.


----------



## scratchgolf

science said:


> I'm choosing which tenth and the definition of "classical."


You can always include _Dark Side of the Moon_ in the 10%


----------



## Albert7

scratchgolf said:


> You can always include _Dark Side of the Moon_ in the 10%


SACD version of that album please LOL.


----------



## Lord Lance

Dear Administrators of this wonderful thread,

Please change my user name to "*Lord Lance*".

Please make sure both Ls in both words are capital and that between Lord and Lance there is only one space.


----------



## Krummhorn

Lord Lance said:


> Dear Administrators of this wonderful thread,
> 
> Please change my user name to "*Lord Lance*".
> 
> Please make sure both Ls in both words are capital and that between Lord and Lance there is only one space.


Done  .


----------



## Lord Lance

Krummhorn said:


> Done  .


Thank you very much.


----------



## Guest

Go on then; can I change my user name to

dogen


All lower case is fine.

Grazie!


----------



## Krummhorn

dogen said:


> Go on then; can I change my user name to
> 
> dogen
> 
> All lower case is fine.
> 
> Grazie!


Ask and ye shall receive ... and with two mouse clicks ... presto, username changed 

Username changes can only be changed once a year for each member.


----------



## Guest

Thank you, Kh. 
:tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

When members change their name, is there anything on their profile or on the members list that mentions their former name? I can imagine it would be confusing if you hadn't been on TC for a while. Just wondering.


----------



## Krummhorn

Ingélou said:


> When members change their name, is there anything on their profile or on the members list that mentions their former name? I can imagine it would be confusing if you hadn't been on TC for a while. Just wondering.


No, there isn't. Once the username has been edited/changed, there is no record of the former username.

Most username changes are requested in the Member's Area of the forum. I suppose we could consolidate those into some kind of index; that's something that we would have to investigate.

While on the subject, username changes are only once each year for members, and that includes reverting back to the original name.


----------



## Taggart

Krummhorn said:


> Most username changes are requested in the Member's Area of the forum. I suppose we could consolidate those into some kind of index; that's something that we would have to investigate.


Trouble is when Ludwig van says can his user name be Lord Lance, he doesn't put down that he is Ludwig van because that is obvious as his current username. But when it changes to Lord Lance we have no record of the old name.

Similarly for gog - dogen recognisable only by the unchanged avatar; or arcaneholocaust to nathanb with no avatar.

This has implications for both friends lists and group membership - have I lost arcaneholocaust and gained nathanb from Earlybirds; oh, hang on, that's arcaneholocaust's post as nathanb.

One of these delights, as the site gets bigger and the membership more internet savvy.


----------



## Guest

I know, that's why I kept the avatar the same. Otherwise I would have annotated my sig for a wee while.


----------



## Guest

done, ladies and gents!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Krummhorn said:


> No, there isn't. Once the username has been edited/changed, there is no record of the former username.


Something to note, however. If you plug in the old username into the url link of the updated username's profile page. It will take you to the user's profile page.

For instance, if I plug in gog into http://www.talkclassical.com/members/gog.html it will re-direct me to http://www.talkclassical.com/members/dogen.html

Same for arcaneholocaust type in http://www.talkclassical.com/members/arcaneholocaust.html and you will be re-directed to http://www.talkclassical.com/members/nathanb.html

So, ya'll can't escape your old usernames for good! It's kinda nightmarish, ain't it? Kinda Kafkaesque! Ok, not really, but still!


----------



## Guest

I'm willing to find that creepy.


----------



## Krummhorn

Let me clarify ... there is no record of the old username within our database records. We can not control content that has been indexed by all the search engines (Google, Yahoo, Bing, etc etc). That indexed information could have been stored on _their_ servers weeks, months or years ago.

Now then, once a username has been changed (abandoned) and it is no longer in our database, that username does become fair game for anyone who decides to register on our site. It hasn't happened yet as far as I know, but it's a possibility ... albeit a rare one.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Taggart said:


> Trouble is when Ludwig van says can his user name be Lord Lance, he doesn't put down that he is Ludwig van because that is obvious as his current username. But when it changes to Lord Lance we have no record of the old name.
> 
> Similarly for gog - dogen recognisable only by the unchanged avatar; or arcaneholocaust to nathanb with no avatar.
> 
> This has implications for both friends lists and group membership - have I lost arcaneholocaust and gained nathanb from Earlybirds; oh, hang on, that's arcaneholocaust's post as nathanb.
> 
> One of these delights, as the site gets bigger and the membership more internet savvy.


I wondered what had happened to arcanceholocaust - Glad he's still around even if he's pretending to be someone with a normal name now.


----------



## Krummhorn

Username changed ...


Mar-04-2015; Krummhorn Old ValueNew ValueUser NamemarinasabinaPosie


----------



## Nereffid

MagneticGhost said:


> I wondered what had happened to arcanceholocaust


Me too!
In fact I had noticed that arcaneholocaust had stopped contributing to the string quartets list... and also noticed that the mantle of supreme tactical voter had been taken up by this new guy nathanb... but never joined the dots. :lol:


----------



## Krummhorn

Done ...


Mar-06-2015; 
Old Value
New ValueUser Name
albertfallickwangAlbert7


----------



## Viardots

I would like to request a change from _anniefischer_ to _anniefischerfan_ (all lower case letters), if workable. Thanks.


Mar-11-2015; 
Old ValueNew ValueUser Nameanniefischeranniefischerfan


----------



## Krummhorn

science said:


> When I'm unsure if someone's name has changed, I look for an old post by them that was quoted by someone else. The quote still uses the old name. For example, if you find a really old post by "Sid James" that someone quoted, the quoting post will say it's quoting a post by "Andre."
> 
> But I admit, I enjoy the mystery a little.... Can I figure out who this person is by the nature of their posts? Usually I can!


Excellent point ... but when a username is changed/edited, the old name is written over and is no longer retrievable.

I have been adding an info block like the one below:



Krummhorn said:


> Done ...
> 
> 
> Mar-06-2015; Old Value
> New ValueUser Namealbertfallickwang
> Albert7


I am now doing that whenever a username is changed, so that within this thread, members can then see the old, the new, and the date it changed. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## Krummhorn

anniefischerfan said:


> I would like to request a change from _anniefischer_ to _anniefischerfan_ (all lower case letters), if workable. Thanks.


Done ...  .


Mar-11-2015
Old ValueNew ValueUser Name
anniefischeranniefischerfan


----------



## Viardots

Krummhorn said:


> Done ...  .
> 
> 
> Mar-11-2015
> Old ValueNew ValueUser Name
> anniefischeranniefischerfan


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Krummhorn

Glenn Gould has requested a username change (approved):


Nov-24-2015; 
Old ValueNew ValueUser Name
Glenn GouldGouldanian


----------



## Krummhorn

The user "Der Leiermann" requested a username change (approved):


Dec-23-2015; Krummhorn 
Old ValueNew ValueUser Name
Der LeiermannChronochromie


----------



## Krummhorn

The user "SweetJesus" requested a username change (approved):


Dec-23-2015; Krummhorn
Old ValueNew ValueUser Name
SweetJesusBayreuth


----------



## Krummhorn

Member Bassoonist requested a username change (approved):


Jan-26-2016; Krummhorn 
Old ValueNew ValueUser Name
BassoonistHarmonie


----------

